# disque dur WD impossible copier fichier



## AMRAMR (28 Décembre 2009)

je viens d'avoir en cadeau un DD WD My passport Essential 250 GB ? jE n(arrive pas à copier des photos dessus, le disque serait vérouillé? mais en lancant WDsmartware il me dit que le disque n'est pas vérouillé? Que faire


----------



## choumou (28 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour 

Merci 

Au revoir


----------



## steuve (28 Décembre 2009)

il doit être en ntfs...


----------



## SPIDEY (29 Décembre 2009)

Salut
Effectivement il doit être en NTFS 
Mac reconnait le NTFS mais ne peux pas écrire dessus
soit tu le formates en mac osx journalisé soit tu prends ce petit logiciel
http://www.paragon-software.com/fr/home/ntfs-mac/
payant mais génial
ou bien celui ci
http://ntfsmounter.com/
gratuit mais je ne le connais pas
et ensuite tout ira bien


----------



## Manon Lucie Maria (14 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, moi je viens d'acheter un macbook pro et je rencontre le meme problème avec mon my passport de western digital...J'ai donc essayé de télécharger ntfsmounter , celui-ci se télécharge mais ne s'ouvre pas et me demande une suppression et un retéléchargement...J'ai effectué la manip plusieurs fois mais sans succès...Existe-t-il un autre logiciel gratuit qui effectue le meme travail? Merci à tous!


----------



## Average Joe (18 Juillet 2012)

À mon avis il faut oublier tous ces logiciels et formater le disque dur en HFS + journalisé avec Utilitaire de disque, point final.


----------

